# reeds = γλωττιδόφωνα πνευστά, πνευστά με γλωσσίδι



## Alexandra (Mar 31, 2015)

Συνεχίζουμε τις ερωτήσεις από το Whiplash. Κάποια στιγμή λέει ο καθηγητής: Let's do reeds.

Θέλει να ακούσει μόνο τα γλωττιδόφωνα, στα οποία κατατάσσονται το σαξόφωνο και το κλαρινέτο, να παίζουν. Υπάρχει ίσως κάποιος πιο εκλαϊκευμένος όρος γι' αυτή την κατηγορία; Ή μου συνιστάτε να γράψω στον υπότιτλο "γλωττιδόφωνα";


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2015)

...
*πνευστά με γλωσσίδι *(wind reed instruments) στο Εθνικό Κέντρο Τεκμηρίωσης και στο ΕΜΣΤ*:

*12. Steven Feld, The Time of Bells 3

Στο τρίτο CD, με θέμα τις καμπάνες και άλλα όργανα από την Accra της Γκάνας ακούγεται ολόκληρο το περιβάλλον μέσα στο οποίο υπάρχουν οι καμπάνες! Ο Feld γράφει: «Ακούστε κουδούνια, σε διάφορα μεγέθη, τόνους και ηχοχρώματα, σε συνδυασμό με φωνές, πνευστά, έγχορδα, κρουστά και πνευστά με γλωσσίδι, ανάμεσά τους κόρνες αυτοκινήτου και τζαζ σαξόφωνα, σε ένα δείγμα από τη σημερινή γεμάτη ενέργεια μουσική της Γκάνας.»


Και οι φυσαρμόνικες:

*concertina*

*harp player = αρπιστής, αρπίστρια | παίκτης φυσαρμόνικας

*Five Owls - Canned Heat






It's a hoot.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 31, 2015)

Συμπέρασμα; Αυτός λέει reeds, παίζουν το σαξόφωνο και το κλαρινέτο. Τι θα βάλουμε στον υπότιτλο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 31, 2015)

γλωττιδόφωνα, τι άλλο; Θα μποορύσες να δοκιμάσεις «γλωσσιδόφωνα», αλλά χωρίς τεκμηρίωση, πώς;

Να προσθέσω και αυτό, με τον αβανταδόρικο τίτλο: Κούρδισμα Γλωττιδόφωνων (Σαξόφωνο – Κλαρίνο)


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2015)

...
Τα ξύλινα πνευστά

Οι ήχοι αυτών των οργάνων δημιουργούνται, είτε με πρόσκρουση ρεύματος αέρα σε λεπτή ακμή (φλογέρα, φλάουτο) είτε με ταλαντώσεις που προκαλούνται σε μονό (κλαρινέτο κ.ά.) ή διπλό *γλωσσίδι *(όμποε, φαγκότο). 
...
Σημειώνουμε ακόμα ότι στα ξύλινα πνευστά «ανήκουν» και όργανα που κατασκευάστηκαν εξ αρχής από μπρούντζο, παίζουν όμως, όπου προβλέπεται η χρήση τους, με τα ξύλινα: το σαξόφωνο με επιστόμιο κλαρινέτου και το σαρουζόφωνο με διπλό γλωσσίδι.


Να βάλω όλη τη λίστα από το Εθνικό Κέντρο Τεκμηρίωσης; Ορίστε:

*πνευστά με γλωσσίδι*


NT3 αγγλικό κόρνο
NT3 ακορντεόν
NT3 αρχαιοελληνικός αυλός
NT3 ζουρνάς
NT3 κλαρινέτο
NT3 όμποε
NT3 φαγκότο
NT3 φυσαρμόνικα

Και τα σαξόφωνα μαζί, κι ας αφήσουμε τις γλωττίδες πια στους γιατρούς.


Το 1846 ο Αδόλφος Σαξ (1814 – 1894), γόνος γνωστής βελγικής οικογένειας με μεγάλη παράδοση στην κατασκευή μουσικών οργάνων, εφηύρε το σαξόφωνο, ίσως το πιο εκφραστικό και μελωδικό πνευστό όργανο. Αν και φτιαγμένο σχεδόν ολοκληρωτικά από μέταλλο, το σαξόφωνο συγκαταλέγεται στα ξύλινα πνευστά εξαιτίας του τρόπου παραγωγής του ήχου του από τον εκτελεστή (με μονό ξύλινο γλωσσίδι προσαρμοσμένο σε επιστόμιο από βακελίτη).
http://www.papavasilioumusicschool.com/el/classic/2013-06-22-08-07-22

http://www.eap.edu.gr/dat/AC886688/file.swf


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 31, 2015)

Γιατί δεν λες "Να παίξουν σαξόφωνα και κλαρινέτα"; 

Τι θα έλεγε κάποιος στη θέση του αν μιλούσε ελληνικά; 
Μήπως να ρωτήσεις τον Πάνο. :)


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 31, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Γιατί δεν λες "Να παίξουν σαξόφωνα και κλαρινέτα";
> 
> Τι θα έλεγε κάποιος στη θέση του αν μιλούσε ελληνικά;



+1

Δείτε σχετικά, εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 31, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Συνεχίζουμε τις ερωτήσεις από το Whiplash. Κάποια στιγμή λέει ο *καθηγητής*: Let's do reeds.





AoratiMelani said:


> Γιατί δεν λες "Να παίξουν σαξόφωνα και κλαρινέτα";
> 
> Τι θα έλεγε κάποιος στη θέση του αν μιλούσε ελληνικά;


Αν ήταν καθηγητής, όπως εδώ, μάλλον «να παίξουν τώρα τα γλωττιδόφωνα»... :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 31, 2015)

Τι να σου πω, εγώ δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρη. Εγώ θα ρωτούσα κάποιον μουσικό, καθηγητή ει δυνατόν βέβαια ή μαθητή. 

Η πενιχρή εμπειρία μου με καθηγητές της μουσικής και με διευθυντές ορχήστρας και χορωδίας (ως μαθήτρια μουσικού οργάνου, ως φίλη μαθητών και καθηγητών μουσικής και ως χορωδός) μου λέει ότι μάλλον πιο απλά θα εκφραζόταν, αλλά επιφυλάσσομαι. Από περιέργεια άμα βρω ευκαιρία θα ρωτήσω τον δάσκαλο κλαρινέτου του άντρα μου, παίζει στην κρατική ορχήστα οπότε θα έχει κάποια ιδέα (ΕΔΙΤ: του έστειλα μήνυμα μέσω ΦΒ να δούμε τι θα πει).



> Στον υπότιτλο μιας σειράς κάποια στιγμή λέει ο καθηγητής: Let's do reeds. Η απορία είναι τι θα έλεγε αντιστοίχως στα ελληνικά. Σκέφτηκα ότι ως μουσικός και δη κλαρινετίστας θα είχες κάποια ιδέα.
> 
> reeds είναι τα καλάμια του κλαρινέτου ή σαξοφώνου...
> 
> ...


Αξιοποιήστε όπως νομίζετε.


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2015)

...
I found joy - Jimmy Reed






I used to be sad but I found joy
now I'm just as happy 
as a kid playing with a toy


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 31, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Αξιοποιήστε όπως νομίζετε.


Καταπληκτική συζήτηση! Ρωτάς τι είναι reeds, σου λέει τα «καλάμια» και στη συνέχεια, πάνω στη συζήτηση, αφού το διευκρινίζει (όργανα με καλάμια) και ανατριχιάζει με τα γλωττιδόφωνα, το ευπρεπίζει σε «ξύλινα»! 

Όμως ξύλινα και σαξόφωνο, πού να καταλάβει ο αδαής τηλεθεατής;
Αντίθετα, τα «καλάμια»θα μπορούσαν να επεκταθούν συνεκδοχικά για τα δύο όργανα (κάτι σαν την πολαρόιντ που συζητάγαμε).

Καλάμια, λοιπόν!

Λεξικογραφία και ορολογία και τα προβλήματά τους επί του πεδίου!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 31, 2015)

Α ναι, είχε πολύ γούστο. Δεν συνέχισα την κουβέντα γιατί δεν ήθελα να τον πρήξω άλλο. Είχα να τον δω κάτι χρόνια, και ξαφνικά πετάγομαι με λεξιλογικές απορίες. Ένιωθα λιγάκι άβολα.


drsiebenmal said:


> Καλάμια, λοιπόν!


Ναι, καλάμια λέω κι εγώ.

Το συζητούσα τώρα με τον άντρα μου (που δεν είναι καθηγητής αλλά παίζει κλαρινέτο και διάφορα άλλα πνευστά) και παρατήρησε ότι
1. λέγοντας "ξύλινα" αφήνουμε απ' έξω τα σαξόφωνα, και
2. το όμποε και το φαγκότο έχουν γλωσσίδι ενώ το κλαρινέτο και το σαξόφωνο έχουν καλάμι
και είναι της γνώμης ότι θα έλεγε "τα όργανα με καλάμι".

Εγώ είμαι της γνώμης ότι δεν θα έλεγε τίποτε απ' όλα αυτά, ακριβώς επειδή παρουσιάζουν όλες αυτές τις δυσκολίες. 
Νομίζω ότι θα έλεγε τα όργανα με το όνομά τους, "τα κλαρινέτα και τα σαξόφωνα" ή όποια άλλα ήθελε τέλος πάντων.


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 31, 2015)

.....
Πρέπει να δει κανείς τη σκηνή.
Οπότε και θα διαπιστώσει ότι πρόκειται για reeds & bones & trumpets.
Πρώτα ζητάει να παίξουν τα reeds και μετά τα bones (τρομπόνια).

Οπότε, προτείνω:
_σαξόφωνα_ & _τρομπόνια_

(εκτός από σαξόφωνα, άλλα ξύλινα δεν υπάρχουν)


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 31, 2015)

dominotheory said:


> .....
> Πρέπει να δει κανείς τη σκηνή.
> Οπότε και θα διαπιστώσει ότι πρόκειται για reeds & bones & trumpets.
> Πρώτα ζητάει να παίξουν τα reeds και μετά τα bones (τρομπόνια).
> ...



Να συμπληρώσω ότι -ακριβώς επειδή χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη reeds- σίγουρα θα μπορούσε να είναι και:
_ξύλινα_ & _τρομπόνια_

Αλλά, τότε, ζορίζεις λίγο τους θεατές.
Ωστόσο, μάλλον είναι σωστότερο.
Αρκεί να μην πεις τα τρομπόνια... μπόνια 
Επίσης να συμπληρώσω ότι θα πρέπει να ξανασκεφτείτε τον τίτλο του νήματος. To πρόβλημα το έχει ήδη δείξει ο daeman. Το reed από μόνο του μπορεί να παραπέμπει, ας πούμε, στο ακορντεόν.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 2, 2015)

Εντόπισα ένα πρόβλημα: βλέπω ότι το «ξύλινα πνευστά» μεταφράζει το woodwinds και είναι υπερώνυμο.


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 2, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Εντόπισα ένα πρόβλημα: βλέπω ότι το «ξύλινα πνευστά» μεταφράζει το woodwinds και είναι υπερώνυμο.



Αν και κατανοώ πλήρως το γεγονός ότι -επειδή είμαι καινούργιος στο φόρουμ και, επίσης, δεν με γνωρίζεις- με αντιμετωπίζεις, περίπου, σαν να μην υπάρχω, θα προτείνω και πάλι (ειλικρινά, καλή τη πίστει) να διαβάσεις αυτά που έχω γράψει σε συνδυασμό μ' αυτά που έχει πει ο daeman.

Κι αν βρω λίγο χρόνο, γιατί τώρα είμαι στο τρέξιμο, θα προσπαθήσω να τα γράψω πιο απλά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2015)

Ντόμινε, σε όλους συμβαίνει να απαντήσουμε σε ένα νήμα έχοντας χάσει κάποιες ενδιάμεσες απαντήσεις. Δεν είναι προσωπικό, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να νιώθεις θιγμένος και ασφαλώς δεν είσαι αόρατος. :) 

Σου θυμίζω ένα ανάλογο πρόσφατο:



drsiebenmal said:


> Ζάζουλα και Παλ Αύρα, ειλικρινά δεν διαβάζετε καν τι γράφω σε αυτό το νήμα; Αισθάνομαι βαθύτατα πληγωμένος. :twit:


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 2, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ντόμινε, σε όλους συμβαίνει να απαντήσουμε σε ένα νήμα έχοντας χάσει κάποιες ενδιάμεσες απαντήσεις. Δεν είναι προσωπικό, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να νιώθεις θιγμένος και ασφαλώς δεν είσαι αόρατος. :)
> 
> Σου θυμίζω ένα ανάλογο πρόσφατο



Ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση, Δόκτορα :up:
Δεν είναι τόσο ότι θίχτηκα (μάλλον θα ήταν υπερβολικό κάτι τέτοιο, όπως δείχνεις και στην απάντησή σου) όσο ότι πιστεύω πως η Palavra χάνει χρόνο ψάχνοντας για πράγματα που έχουν ήδη ειπωθεί και εξηγηθεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2015)

dominotheory said:


> Ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση, Δόκτορα :up:
> Δεν είναι τόσο ότι θίχτηκα (μάλλον θα ήταν υπερβολικό κάτι τέτοιο, όπως δείχνεις και στην απάντησή σου) όσο ότι πιστεύω πως η Palavra χάνει χρόνο ψάχνοντας για πράγματα που έχουν ήδη ειπωθεί και εξηγηθεί.



Μα θα έχεις καταλάβει πια ότι αυτό συμβαίνει σε όλους μας, αλλιώς δεν θα είχαμε το γνωστό σλόγκαν (που έγινε και επετειακό σημείωμα). ;)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 2, 2015)

dominotheory said:


> Ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση, Δόκτορα :up:
> Δεν είναι τόσο ότι θίχτηκα (μάλλον θα ήταν υπερβολικό κάτι τέτοιο, όπως δείχνεις και στην απάντησή σου) όσο ότι πιστεύω πως η Palavra χάνει χρόνο ψάχνοντας για πράγματα που έχουν ήδη ειπωθεί και εξηγηθεί.



Έλα, Ντόμινε, ζητώ συγγνώμη, δεν το έκανα επίτηδες :) Αλλά στα σοβαρά τώρα: ξαναδιάβασα το νήμα δύο φορές και συνεχίζω να νομίζω ότι κάτι μου λείπει, οπότε βοηθήστε τη φυρομυαλισμένη, αδέρφια. 

Το πρόβλημα είναι το εξής: διαβάζω ότι έχει δοθεί μια πολύ ωραία λύση στην Αλεξάνδρα. Όμως, εγώ μεταφράζω ένα βιβλίο όπου αναφέρονται και reeds και woodwinds και ο συγγραφέας δεν τα εξειδικεύει (δε λέει, ξερωγώ, τα κόρνα και τα όμποε) αλλά αναφέρεται σε κάθε κατηγορία ξεχωριστά ως μέρος της ορχήστρας, και μάλιστα περιγράφοντας το κομμάτι που παίζει η ορχήστρα. Λέει, ας πούμε, «τώρα μπαίνουν τα reeds και ο τενόρος μπλαμπλα και μετά τα έγχορδα μπλαμπλα και τότε τα woodwinds παίρνουν τη μελωδία και μπλαμπλα». 

Η ελληνική γλώσσα σε αυτήν την περίπτωση έχει το γνωστό πρόβλημα: η πιάτσα λέει κάτι εδραιωμένο και εξελληνισμένο, συνήθως δάνειο και ακόμα πιο συνήθως από τα αγγλικά. Η βιβλιογραφία όμως το λέει με έναν τρόπο που αν τον γράψεις το βιβλίο σου α) θα μυρίζει μούχλα και β) χαλάς το ύφος του συγγραφέα διότι αυτός γράφει ωραιοτάτη καθημερινή αγγλική. Επομένως, η πτωχή μεταφράστρια έχει πρόβλημα εδώ.


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 2, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Έλα, Ντόμινε, ζητώ συγγνώμη, δεν το έκανα επίτηδες :) Αλλά στα σοβαρά τώρα: ξαναδιάβασα το νήμα δύο φορές και συνεχίζω να νομίζω ότι κάτι μου λείπει, οπότε βοηθήστε τη φυρομυαλισμένη, αδέρφια.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι το εξής: διαβάζω ότι έχει δοθεί μια πολύ ωραία λύση στην Αλεξάνδρα. Όμως, εγώ μεταφράζω ένα βιβλίο όπου αναφέρονται και reeds και woodwinds και ο συγγραφέας δεν τα εξειδικεύει (δε λέει, ξερωγώ, τα κόρνα και τα όμποε) αλλά αναφέρεται σε κάθε κατηγορία ξεχωριστά ως μέρος της ορχήστρας, και μάλιστα περιγράφοντας το κομμάτι που παίζει η ορχήστρα. Λέει, ας πούμε, «τώρα μπαίνουν τα reeds και ο τενόρος μπλαμπλα και μετά τα έγχορδα μπλαμπλα και τότε τα woodwinds παίρνουν τη μελωδία και μπλαμπλα».
> 
> Η ελληνική γλώσσα σε αυτήν την περίπτωση έχει το γνωστό πρόβλημα: η πιάτσα λέει κάτι εδραιωμένο και εξελληνισμένο, συνήθως δάνειο και ακόμα πιο συνήθως από τα αγγλικά. Η βιβλιογραφία όμως το λέει με έναν τρόπο που αν τον γράψεις το βιβλίο σου α) θα μυρίζει μούχλα και β) χαλάς το ύφος του συγγραφέα διότι αυτός γράφει ωραιοτάτη καθημερινή αγγλική. Επομένως, η πτωχή μεταφράστρια έχει πρόβλημα εδώ.



Ίσως, μια λύση στην περίπτωση που αναφέρεις είναι να τα ξεχωρίσεις ως εξής: 
_πνευστά_ (wind instruments) / 
_χάλκινα_ (brass instruments) - _ξύλινα_ (woodwind instruments) / 
_γλωττιδόφωνα_ (wind reed instruments) - _φλάουτα_ ή _ελεύθερα_ (εδώ υπάρχει πρόβλημα ορολογικό)

Ας μιλήσει και ο πρώτος διδάξας.

Στα παραδείγματα από το Whiplash πρότεινα να μπεί το _ξύλινα_, γιατί, εκεί, από ξύλινα πνευστά υπάρχει μόνο το σαξόφωνο (τα άλλα, τρομπόνια και τρομπέτες, είναι χάλκινα), οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει τόσο λεπτή διάκριση (πνευστά με γλωσσίδι και χωρίς). Ακριβώς για να διασωθεί αυτή η φυσικότητα για την οποία μιλάς. 

Στην παρούσα περίπτωση, νομίζω ότι πιο ωραία ακούγονται τα _γλωττιδόφωνα_ απ' ό,τι τα _πνευστά με γλωσσίδι_ και τα _φλάουτα_ ή τα _ελεύθερα_ απ' ό,τι τα _πνευστά χωρίς γλωσσίδι_.


edit: εννοείται ότι τα _γλωττιδόφωνα_ και τα _φλάουτα_ ή _ελεύθερα_ (1η παρ.) είναι _ξύλινα_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2015)

Μην ξεχνάτε τα «καλάμια», είπε και εξαφανίστηκε όπως είχε εμφανιστεί...


----------

